# My 1st Tutorial!! Pink*Yellow*nd Orange!!



## QTAllStarGurl (Nov 12, 2007)

Well this is my first tut....it took FOREVER!! lol but i enjoyed doing it still...i tried to take the pics as best I can but some a a little odd lol....this is kind of a more subtle look for me but i like it nd i hope u guys like it too!!....follow along......

This is the finished look:






ok so this is what you will need:













supplies:
UDPP
Milani Flare E/S
Revved Up Pigment
Golden Lemon Pigment
Studio Gear Champagne Star Powder
Stila Smudge Pots
Feline Kohl Power
Prep+Prime Eye
L'oreal Telescopic Mascara (or mascara of your choice)
Dream Matte Mousse (or foundation of chioce)
Deep Dark MSF
Breezy Blush
Northern Lights MSF
Too Faced After Glow in Betrayal
Too Faced Beauty Balm
Flowerplay L/S
Ardell Brow Powder
224 Brush
219 Brush
Sephora Stippling (sp?) Brush
Sephora Brow Brush
Sephora Angled Liner Brush
Face Secrets Foundation Brush (4rm Sally's)
Face Secrets E/S Brush
Face Secrets Powder Brush 

ok!...start with a clean moisturized face (even tho it may be a sad one)





Now add UDPP on the eyes since i do my eyes first b/c im too lazy to deal with the whole loose powder deal...blend in the UDPP





Now Take Some of the Studio Gear Star Powder w/ 224 brush





And apply all over the brow bone area





Should look like this





Now take some Golden Lemon with the small e/s brush





Pack it on to the mobile lid area like so..also extend into the crease area





There may be a crazyy amount of fallout resulting in a golden raccoon look...but take you 224 brush





and Blend!





Should look something like this





Now take some Revved Up piggie with the small e/s brush





And start adding it to the crease area





Keep adding until it is to the intensity that you like





And blend again with the 224 until it is blended to your liking...then take some milani flare e/s its like a orange e/s with the 219 brush





Then start to add it to the outer V and extend a little further into the crease then blend with 224





Should look something like this...perhaps with out the massive amount of fallout and strange look lol





and now use the 219 to take the milani flare and add it to the lower lash line then make a startled face





Now grab your lining brush and dip it in the stila smudge pot (or fluidline) and start making the line from the middle of the lid





and keep extending to create the little wing 





Then fill in the line on the inner lash line and after this begin to line your lower waterline 





ok it should look like this at this point





And now since i like my liner to be pretty dark i take the feline kohl power and go over the stila liner with it 





now add a few coats of mascara





this is what the eyes should look like





ok now add concealer  to the icky spots I use mac prep and prime eye b/c it works fine as concealer but i dont like it as a base so this is the only way i would use it





Now take your foundation and apply to the face with foundation brush





Then take the Natural MSF..just swirl the powder brush in it





and buff it on!!





ok now grab ur breezy blush and make ur smily face and add it to the apples...i use the stippling brush for this part





i like to apply my blush lightly like thisss





now do the same with northern lights msf...then take the too faced after glow and add it around the temple area in a C shape





now blend so you dont like a glitter faerie...then take the too faced lip balm and put it on the dry lips...mine look like they mite fall off or sumthing eww





yaaay 4 lip balm!!





ok now put flowerplay on top of the lip balm





and don't forget to fill in ur brows!!! i always do this last...b/c im weird like that





AAAHHHaa now cam whore 4 ten min. b4 running off to ur besties house
























lol well thats all 4 today my lovlies!!....i doubt i'll do another tut 4 awhile....ahh


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 12, 2007)

Nice tut! Thanks. I'm going to attempt this one day soon.


----------



## lilMAClady (Nov 12, 2007)

Where do you get Studio Gear Star powder? I've never heard of it. It looks fab!


----------



## woopsydaissy (Nov 12, 2007)

Wow, this really looks great. Thanks for posting it! I love the color combo! So, is that mousse foundation working well for you? Because I've been wanting to try it.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Nov 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilMAClady* 

 
_Where do you get Studio Gear Star powder? I've never heard of it. It looks fab!_

 
i got it from ulta nd when i first got it i didnt really like it but then i figured out it makes a really good highlight so i love it now...but you could probably check out the ulta website to see if its on there


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Nov 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *woopsydaissy* 

 
_Wow, this really looks great. Thanks for posting it! I love the color combo! So, is that mousse foundation working well for you? Because I've been wanting to try it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yah it actually works really well for me and i always use it b/c its one of the only foundations that doesnt make me break out..but if ur going to try it make sure to moisturize well b4 b/c if theres any dryness the dream matte will make it look 10X worse thats the only thing i hate about it


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 12, 2007)

You look gorgeous!  Thanks for the tut!


----------



## labellavita7 (Nov 12, 2007)

This looks great, Love it!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanx evryone!! <3 you!!


----------



## HeartsANDkisses (Nov 12, 2007)

Great job! 
Are those colored contacts?  If so, which kind are they?  They look great!  If not, then you have beautiful eyes! =)


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Nov 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeartsANDkisses* 

 
_Great job! 
Are those colored contacts?  If so, which kind are they?  They look great!  If not, then you have beautiful eyes! =)_

 
indeed they are!! lol they're freshlook colorblends in grey or gray however u wanna spell it lol and thank you very much!!


----------



## entipy (Nov 12, 2007)

Great tut, girl!! And I really like this look a lot.


----------



## frocher (Nov 13, 2007)

Great tut!


----------



## nunu (Nov 13, 2007)

Freat tut!! love it!


----------



## Brianne333 (Nov 16, 2007)

I never would have thought to pair Golden Lemon and Revved up!  I am definitely going to try now though, this turned out lovely!


----------



## Daphne69 (Dec 15, 2007)

the makeup looks great, and you have one of those beautiful smiles that lights up your whole face!  Really pretty.


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 15, 2007)

Nice. You are very photogenic and you pose well!


----------



## deadSAVVY (Dec 16, 2007)

you are way to gorgeous girl!


----------



## breathless (Dec 16, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## ZoZo (Dec 17, 2007)

great tut.


----------

